# Sandisk SD showing as Ricoh?



## Zv (Jul 31, 2013)

Does anyone else have a Sandisk Extreme or Ultra SD card that shows up as a Ricoh device on the taskbar when you eject it? Also shows as Ricoh in properties. Does this mean it's a fake? I have 4 different cards that all show up as Ricoh. 

Am still waiting for a response from Sandisk. 

Am I just being stupid or is Ricoh and Sandisk the same or something?


----------



## schill (Jul 31, 2013)

Zv said:


> Does anyone else have a Sandisk Extreme or Ultra SD card that shows up as a Ricoh device on the taskbar when you eject it? Also shows as Ricoh in properties. Does this mean it's a fake? I have 4 different cards that all show up as Ricoh.
> 
> Am still waiting for a response from Sandisk.
> 
> Am I just being stupid or is Ricoh and Sandisk the same or something?



Has it been in a Ricoh camera? My Sandisk CF cards that have been in my 7D show up with the name "EOS something or other" on the computer.


----------



## Zv (Jul 31, 2013)

schill said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have a Sandisk Extreme or Ultra SD card that shows up as a Ricoh device on the taskbar when you eject it? Also shows as Ricoh in properties. Does this mean it's a fake? I have 4 different cards that all show up as Ricoh.
> ...



Never been near anything Ricoh. Fresh out the packet.


----------



## MxM (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it's the name of your cardreader and not from your card itself.

Please check your devicemanager/hardware configuration if you have an Ricoh based Cardreader...


----------



## Zv (Jul 31, 2013)

MxM said:


> I think it's the name of your cardreader and not from your card itself.
> 
> Please check your devicemanager/hardware configuration if you have an Ricoh based Cardreader...



I'll check it tomorrow not at my laptop right now. It's a Sony laptop. Why would it have a Ricoh card slot?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2013)

Zv said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's the name of your cardreader and not from your card itself.
> ...



Because it's really just plugged into the USB bus, and it's cheaper and easier to buy a 3rd party and just put it on the mainboard. From what I remember, my Thinkpad has a SD card reader, which is from Ricoh. I think they're one of the primary laptop card reader suppliers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2013)

Zv said:


> I'll check it tomorrow not at my laptop right now. It's a Sony laptop. Why would it have a Ricoh card slot?


 
Sony likely does not make card readers. The parts and chips for computers are made by dozens of manufacturers. So are the parts in cameras, lots of Sony parts in Canon cameras, for example.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VPCCA17FX&upd_id=6413


----------



## Zv (Jul 31, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > MxM said:
> ...



OK that might explain why ALL my SD cards do that. Makes sense since my CF cards say Sandisk and they go in via the expresscard slot.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 31, 2013)

Zv said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...



Even beyond that, the partition on the SD/CF card can have it's own name which can be displayed. Yes, kinda confusing if you unsure how it all works. Sometimes engineers make things needlessly complex for others.


----------



## Zv (Aug 1, 2013)

I checked the device manager on my laptop. So it turns out that I actually do have a Ricoh SD card reader! I also have a Hitachi hard drive! Problem solved!

This is why I love CR forum! While Sandisk gave me the runaround I got my answer within the hour here! 

Thank you for the responses to my really dumb question. I've learned something today!


----------

